
New VIM logo suggestion - alsmirn
https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/aqvmvr/new_vim_logo_suggestion/
======
zimpenfish
I'd actually prefer one that was "\|\\\\\" if they were going that route -
rather than mixing the slashes.

